# Conexión altavoces radiocd-amplificador



## speech9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda sobre una conexión de una radio cd, a ver si me podéis echar una mano.

Tengo en el coche una radio cd en la cual van conectados 4 altavoces, y me han dado una especie de "amplificador" el cual reproduce mp3 desde un pendrive, no es de mucha calidad pero me da el apaño para escuchar los mp3. Este "amplificador" tiene línea de entrada y dos líneas de salidas a altavoces, la conexión normal sería la salida del radio cd a la entrada de este amplificador, y los altavoces directamente a la salida del amplificador, sin embargo, haciendo esto perdería canales, y si quisiera escuchar un cd o fm, tendría que estar obligado a encender el amplificador y pasar el sonido por él, con la consiguiente pérdida de canales, calidad... Mi pregunta es si podría conectar la salida del amplificador directamente a la salida del radiocd, uniendose con los cables de los altavoces que salen directamente desde la radiocd, o por contra podría ser perjudicial para el equipo?

Espero que me podáis ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 10, 2011)

Dos salidas de amplificadores en paralelo ?.......NO...no...no......

Una pregunta: Tu Radio CD ¿tiene entrada auxiliar?

Si es así, los tienes muy facil.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Entiendo la duda de Speech, y yo también la tengo. Con un Radio CD *sin* entrada de auxiliar, cómo se puede conectar 2 amplificadores al mismo parlante? Yo pondría ambos canales en paralelo como dice Speech, y con una ficha selectora, que haga funcionar UNO o el OTRO, pero nunca ambos amplificadores juntos.

Saludos!


----------



## speech9 (Feb 10, 2011)

No Electronet, mi radio no dispone de entrada auxiliar, ojalá... así le conectaría directamente un mp3 cualquiera y a funcionar. Lo que yo pensaba era lo que dice agucasta89 pero sin ficha selectora, lógicamente no pondría a funcionar nunca ambos aparatos a la vez... en cualquier caso pregunto ¿qué problema podría haber haciendo esto?. 

Bueno, gracias por vuestros aportes y a ver si a alguien se le ocurre alguna idea. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo *NO* pondría las salidas del CD y del "amplificador" conectadas juntas a esos dos parlantes.

Mientras funciona uno de ellos le está *metiendo* electricidad "musical" por donde debería ser una *salida* de electricidad "musical".

Yo usaría una llave doble inversora 

 para cambiar de uno a otro.

O un relé que se active solo cuendo encendés uno de ellos  automático  

Saludos !


----------



## speech9 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bien, veo más útil un relé que un conmutador, de forma que se cambien automáticamente como dice dosmetros, pero en caso de optar por el relé, ¿qué tipo de relé me recomendáis que use?, en este caso, como el ampli solo tiene dos salidas, usaría dos altavoces.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Es que tampoco sirve, porque según creo, no existen relés "selectores" o conmutadores, que elijan si conectan los parlantes a *uno* u *otro* amplificador. Si ponés un relé tradicional en el Radio CD, que cuando éste se active, apague al otro amplificador, en caso contrario, se te va a complicar si querés que funcione el otro solamente.

Habría que pensarlo bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> *Habría que pensarlo bien*


Si....eso es lo que hay que hacer  
Si ponés un relay doble inversor (o cuadruple...hay que ver los amplificadores), de potencia suficiente para manejar la corriente de los parlantes, con un solo juego de parlantes podés usar los dos ampli...claro que *seleccionando uno u otro*, y ni siquiera hay que apagar un equipo para escuchar el otro.

*EDITO:*
Ooopppssss...es lo mismo que dijiste


----------

